# Quick Attach Bracket Too Wide?



## gbell1577 (Mar 17, 2021)

Good afternoon,

I just had a quick attach bracket made so I can hook up to my common skid steer implements. I was researching a few others out there and they are advertising the compact design of them, the width being short enough to preserve the lift capacity. One I read about was 2-1/8" wide from the from of the adapter plate to the back- mine is 9-3/4". I haven't noticed any difference, but would that be of concern to anyone? I didn't know if the additional 7-5/8" inches over that 2-1/8" would eat up to much lift capacity or not, or if I should have went with a more compact design. This isn't on a compact tractor and I have been running a tree grubber since this adapter can side shift over left or right and be mounted at any given time.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello gbell1577, welcome to the forum.

My only concern would be reduced lift capacity. As long as you haven't noticed any difference, you should do fine with it.


----------

